

Design coupons for Apple's Passbook using PassVerse [Invitation Code: HACKER] - tomasmcg
http://www.passverse.com
Register at http://passverse.azurewebsites.net/account/register
======
tomasmcg
Sorry about the broken registration page. There was a bug in my Prefinery
integration. This has been resolved now!

